

5 ways I justify my iPad investment - stollercyrus
http://blog.knolcano.com/5-ways-i-justify-my-ipad-investment

======
pbreit
One of the best ways to justify an iPad purchase is knowing that you can
easily sell it for 50-80 cents on the dollar.

------
sixtofour
Ask your doctor if iPad is right for you. Ask for the free brochure.

